# My little crane in action.



## Treetom (Apr 6, 2010)

A video based on some previous pics. Oak very close to house. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTNJCCti_Ok


----------



## treemandan (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice work, I am definatly going to call for a free estimate.
What is the reach with the crane? And tonnage? That bucket looks pretty tall. And of course that little loader is awesome.

Looks like you have a decent team.


----------



## Treetom (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, Dan. The crane is a 4T55 with 18 ft. jib, National, which puts it at 65ft, the same reach as the bucket, without the jib: 8-tonnage.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice little unit, Tom. You did that whole tree without the jib? Did you have to hang a top or two on rope and then pick? And I really like that loader. A swinger? Decent on turf or no? Also, after my assault of questions I must say job well done.


----------



## Treetom (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, Blakesmaster. The highest part of the tree was done from the bucket. We caught the tops on a rope and pieced them down, 2 man bucket job. That took less time than swinging out the jib, then climbing out of the bucket to hook up the picks. Many times I catch them on a rope, then do a lift as you suggested. Swinger loaders are very lawn-friendly.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 6, 2010)

Love it Tom, great work as usual.

Those are the same slings I use when I do crane work in my head. Maybe I could come up there sometime and you could let me fly that thing eh?

And yes, I love the log tongs, they just dominate.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Treetom (Apr 7, 2010)

Bring your bungie cord and we'll set it up over the lake.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 7, 2010)

Treetom said:


> Bring your bungie cord and we'll set it up over the lake.



That would be sweet, are you speaking from experience?


----------



## treevet (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice stuff....nice work


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice work indeed. 

Thanks for the vid Tom.


----------



## Treetom (May 4, 2010)

thanks for all your comments, fellas.


----------



## DK_stihl (May 4, 2010)

I love that that little loader. Nice job on the tree too!


----------



## Doc Hickory (Aug 5, 2011)

Sweet job rigging down that oak...you can tell your guys are experienced by the way you all work together so smoothly. The guy setting the chokers is very good...very little flopping around because the pick is unbalanced. All in all a really good example of how to do it right!


----------



## treevet (Aug 5, 2011)

Interesting to see Blakes and mds likin on this 47 foot crane with 18 foot jib when part of their combined assault on me is my 25 ton rear mount crane with 105 foot of main boom with 45 feet of jib giving 150' of stick as a "sign crane" lol. There may be one or two better tree company owned cranes in this city. Neither is a two man show.

They used to be such sweethearts way back then. I miss those fellas :alien2:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 6, 2011)

treevet said:


> Interesting to see Blakes and mds likin on this 47 foot crane with 18 foot jib when part of their combined assault on me is my 25 ton rear mount crane with 105 foot of main boom with 45 feet of jib giving 150' of stick as a "sign crane" lol. There may be one or two better tree company owned cranes in this city. Neither is a two man show.
> 
> They used to be such sweethearts way back then. I miss those fellas :alien2:


 
Think it has more to do with the owner not being a complete douchenozzle.


----------



## treevet (Aug 6, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Think it has more to do with the owner not being a complete douchenozzle.


 
excellent retort bm (bowel movement)


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 6, 2011)

treevet said:


> excellent retort bm (bowel movement)


 
Same to you, geezer!


----------



## lxt (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice job!...... Nice equipment! some might have a few PPE jabs to throw out...........but anyone who`s done a days worth of tree work knows...you can always catch someone without something!

good looking operation!



LXT..............


----------



## treemandan (Aug 7, 2011)

I wish I was a douchenozzle. Really, could ya'll imagine? Oh I would be sittin on top of the world.


----------

